# Google Chrome vs Firefox



## kylster (Nov 4, 2010)

do you think Google chrome browser is better then the Firefox?
i use extensions unavailable to the Google chrome browser like Automatic Save Folder or Scrapbook. so what's the big hype? it's a nice browser looks awesome but seriously lack of ext. i just want to see why some people use it. i cant understand.

i do recommend it for those who do not use extensions w/in firefox.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Nov 4, 2010)

I use firefox. My Computer is just way too crappy to make Chrome go fast. Even my Opera browser goes faster. Not Chromes fault, its just my computer.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have to pick Firefox, because it has extension which Chrome currently lacks.

However, I'll use Swiftfox or Iceweasel instead of Firefox, mainly performance increase.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 4, 2010)

Google chrome is light on the computer, while firefox hogs up some processes. but idk, maybe firefox 4 is better.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I dunno, Google Chrome has been better for me. Firefox absolutely eats my memory, while Chrome takes less and delivers faster speeds.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 4, 2010)

Google chrome is really fast, I've been a firefox user for a while but it is notably slower loading web pages and starting up for me (The process list should show the difference in memory usage as well) Now the lack of extensions is a bother but I can live with it considering everything is a bit quicker, for me google chrome is the best browser available (just my opinion)


----------



## Haloman800 (Nov 4, 2010)

Google Chrome is faster.

Mozilla Firefox has more add-ons.

---

That being said, the only add-on I need/use for a browser is an ad-blocker, which Google Chrome has.

I use Google Chrome.

That is all.


----------



## kylster (Nov 4, 2010)

i cant live w/o my extensions i currently use over 24 and yes i use them all LoL but i do like the Firefox theme "Chrome" cause that is def one thing i like bout Google chrome is the whole theme it looks slick but other then that i can sacrifice speed for quality meaning better variety of extensions


----------



## hullo8d (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer Firefox if the speed is bearable, but on slow computer I pretty much suck it up and use Google even if it isn't as flexible.


----------



## kylster (Nov 4, 2010)

perfect answer LoL nicely put


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome Beats FF3, FF4 beats chrome, (rendering) Speed wise anyway.

Ram, of course Chrome Wins

IE9 is the fastest, and most HTML5 compliant browser out there at the moment. However, the IE9 beta is buggy. i also noticed it being slightly slower than FF4 on lower-end PC's.


----------



## Sharpz (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome is faster than Firefox for me.(same extesions/add ons)

Google Chrome +1.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

I tried both, and in the end I kept chrome and deleted firefox
no reason really, I just like chrome better... it's faster


----------



## Salax (Nov 4, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> I use firefox. My Computer is just way too crappy to make Chrome go fast. Even my Opera browser goes faster. Not Chromes fault, its just my computer.


...What, now?

I use FF just because it has better addons. Aside from that, Chrome FTW.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 4, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> I use firefox. My Computer is just way too crappy to make Chrome go fast. Even my Opera browser goes faster. Not Chromes fault, its just my computer.


When I used my crappy pc, firefox used to load in a minute or two and chrome in a couple of seconds..


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome's faster and has more security features (sandboxing and protected mode to name two, the second one finally working right with flash now that they've got it internalized).


----------



## Bluelaserman (Nov 4, 2010)

Does chrome allow protection from Antivirus software? (Norton to name an example)


----------



## cocomonk22 (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to use both, but then all the extensions I needed from Firefox were ported to Chrome, which I prefer to use because it is the fastest web browser available. I use the dev builds.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2010)

chrome, it look's simplier


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Does chrome allow protection from Antivirus software? (Norton to name an example)


It depends on what kind of protection you mean.

If you mean the "scans everything that's downloaded" protection, that works with every browser since the system scans every file that's created.

If you're talking the "will alert you about bad websites and block them", chrome does that by itself.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Nov 4, 2010)

For some reason here - Chrome is slower than Firefox on my side. Its also a resource hog whereas Firefox doesn't eat as much memory.

My netbook specs are: Atom n450. 2gb ram.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

on my laptop: Chrome
on my pc: firefox

but i prefer using my laptop for web browsing...

so i guess it's chrome for me!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

Internet browsers are for browsing websites. I prefer GC since it's faster and not cluttered like Firefox. I just use the internet to view websites, etc.
FF's advantages are the customization features, more add-ons. 


Still, I love Google Chrome, since the day it was released, that was the browser i've used ever since.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm using Firefox on all my PC's at the moment, but I'm thinking of switching soon maybe.
Firefox is just a little bit slower than Chrome, and it can't load some sites for me. It just keeps loading them for ages, so annoying.

But the add-ons make it better than Chrome, and that's the reason why I still use it. 
My brother is a big pro Chrome guy, and he said Chrome can do all the stuff my Firefox can do too. I'll check that out soon, and then I'll decide which browser I'll really use.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 4, 2010)

GC +1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Firefox primarily, though I use Chrome now and then.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome is a really good, fast browser, but I dislike its interface. For that reason, I still use Firefox. Unfortunately, the Firefox 4 beta uses an interface that's similar to Chrome's...


----------



## lolzed (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefox is nice cuz of customization.Chrome because of speed.
Both browsers eat up an amount RAM though(Firefox is ok if it's a fresh install). If it's lightness and speed being talked about though,Opera is the best...

FF4 looks like it has a bright future,I sure wish they would hurry...

+Firefox


----------



## pspunabletohack (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome looks so crappy i love firefox with the cool themes and extensions


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 4, 2010)

pspunabletohack said:
			
		

> Chrome looks so crappy i love firefox with the cool themes and extensions



If it looks, crappy, get a different theme. DUH. Chrome +1.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> pspunabletohack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a web browsers are not for cool looks, its about browsing the web with ease haha


----------



## pspunabletohack (Nov 4, 2010)

I Just Love Firefox And Not Chrome waiting for Firefox 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 firefox +1


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefox without a doubt - chrome might be alright in a few years when they finish it off, but at the moment it seems like half-a-browser.

I'd go with opera over chrome.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Chrome but hate it. I used to use Firefox, hated that too. Before that, Opera. Hated it. Don't even get me started on IE... 

Out if the bunch I'd have to say Firefox, just because the people who make it are nice. Not like Google, trying to take over the Internet, and M$, trying to take over the world!


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Chrome is a really good, fast browser, but I dislike its interface. For that reason, I still use Firefox. Unfortunately, the Firefox 4 beta uses an interface that's similar to Chrome's...



i agree with this 100000%. i highly dislike the interface. as for ff4, i believe there is an option to make it look like like the older ones.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 4, 2010)

how about opera? opera is fast...


----------



## pspunabletohack (Nov 4, 2010)

Opera the instalation take ages


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Firefox without a doubt - chrome might be alright in a few years when they finish it off, but at the moment it seems like half-a-browser.
> 
> I'd go with opera over chrome.



That's Google for you, their 'beta's' take forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you can hardly say it's half-a-browser, it works brilliantly already, no crashes whatsoever. 
And this is only beta, and it's almost (or better according to some) than Firefox, then what will the final version be like


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> how about opera? opera is fast...


It's Chrome versus Firefox though...


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome is more buggy though, a site for torrents seems to get cut in half when viewing in Chrome but when viewed in Firefox, it is normal, but I still prefer Chrome.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Firefox simply because it looks nicer. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Javacat (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefox  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Google are EVIL


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Chrome's faster and has more security features (sandboxing and protected mode to name two, the second one finally working right with flash now that they've got it internalized).


FF4 has "private browsing". What security features would i need? Ive never had anything leap off the internet and destroy my PC >_>


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Chrome is more buggy though, a site for torrents seems to get cut in half when viewing in Chrome but when viewed in Firefox, it is normal, but I still prefer Chrome.


What channel are you using?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome has private browsing too (it came with it).

Read up on sandboxing and protected mode if you're curious, but it's to stop stuff from controlling your computer.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

cocomonk22 said:
			
		

> I used to use both, but then all the extensions I needed from Firefox were ported to Chrome, which I prefer to use because it is the fastest web browser available. I use the dev builds.
> You are unbelievably incorrect. Lol.
> 
> I tested nightly builds of both. FFox runs circles around chrome.
> ...


Firefox: 41Fps,  24ms average draw duration
Chrome: 3fps, 272ms average draw duration (Had to retest, Chrome had an unfair advantage in my last test, and still lost MAJORLY, btw.)

Feel free to run these yourself.
And Stfu, you chrome fans remind me of religious nuts.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 4, 2010)

firefox is a resource hog it eats 1gb of ram on my computer, it constantly freezes and crashes, youtube videos lag when i play them (freeze stop freeze stop) when typing it takes ages for anything to appear on screen because there is so much lag, i hate the dam browser but because it has so many add ons that i like and i am used to it i can't get rid of it, opera is my favorite, it's a light install it doesn't use so much resources only gripe with opera is that it can be hard to customise and there is zero add ons for it.

i am starting to slowly like chrome, again is lightweight it's fast the themes and addons are good but only gripe with chrome is it's google and you know how much they love to steal your information without you knowing it so i try to use that browser to a minimum and never buy anything with the chrome browser either because of security risks.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> And Stfu, you chrome fans remind me of religious nuts.



and you remind me of  Westboro Baptist Church


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 4, 2010)

I ran the test and my chrome got 20fps while my firefox got 14-16fps.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> I ran the test and my chrome got 20fps while my firefox got 14-16fps.


Did you use the nightly of Firefox? No, you did not. I said in an earlier post, old versions, Chrome was better, but now Firefox blows chrome out of the water. Try the newer Firefox.

"firefox is a resource hog it eats 1gb of ram on my computer"

Yes, Firefox is a bit of a RAM Hog. But performance wise, it pwnz chrome. I mean there's no room for argument O.o i don't understand lol. When firefox gets 41fps and chrome got 3, How can you argue O.o i even supplied all the links so you guys can ACTUALLY test before you go "BLAH BLAH BLAH WE WORSHIP THE ONE TRUE CHROME!"


----------



## Thoob (Nov 4, 2010)

This is coming from a former Firefox die-hard, so it is completely unbiased.

Firefox 4 beta was awesome for me, but with each update, it got more and more laggy. "Smooth scrolling"? More like 2 fps. It took almost 20 seconds to start up. 

A week or two ago I switched to Chrome, got Adblock, and now have a new favourite browser. It opens in less than 2 seconds, smooth scrolling is really smooth, and it has never crashed once. 

Unless the final version of FF4 is far better than the beta, I will stick to Chrome from now on.

I HAVE BEEN CONVERTED!


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> This is coming from a former Firefox die-hard, so it is completely unbiased.
> 
> Firefox 4 beta was awesome for me, but with each update, it got more and more laggy. "Smooth scrolling"? More like 2 fps. It took almost 20 seconds to start up.
> 
> ...


Firefox 4 has *NEVER* crashed on me. There was ONE nightly build that it did. and this is expected, as it is just that, A NIGHTLY! Mozilla even warns you that if they leave a peice of code half-assed, they dont care, it will be built at x time. There is an Adblock for firefox, that works better than the one for chrome, as it can block ads within flash. Adblock for chrome can only black the flash itself. Smooth Scrolling problems? O.o i scroll fine. With each update, FF4 gets faster and faster. Firefox does take a bit of time to open on Windows XP, but on Windows 7 with prefetch, It opens in 2 seconds, even on my low-end PC. Run my test, Thoob.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 4, 2010)

I used to use Google Chrome Portable.  It crashed every once in a while, but it re-opened all of my tabs.
Then I found out that the lag from Firefox on my computer was being caused by a certain version, so I downgraded to Firefox Portable, and I must say, I'm impressed.

So many good addons, nearly as fast, the ultra unibar... I LOVE Firefox.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> This is coming from a former Firefox die-hard, so it is completely unbiased.
> 
> Firefox 4 beta was awesome for me, but with each update, it got more and more laggy. "Smooth scrolling"? More like 2 fps. It took almost 20 seconds to start up.
> 
> ...



welcome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the grass is greener here


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are close minded. Refusing to run the test. Your way is better, without Doubt, right? Even though i posted results, right? Even though i downloaded THE VERY LATEST Chrome and ran it myself. I am the stupid one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get some brains, and try before you decide.

Again, Religious nuts.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again westboro church, you make them look sane


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Seriously, it's like your completely and utterly ignoring my results.

"Firefox is faster"
"Chrome is better"

"adblock works better in firefox"
"Chrome is better"

"firefox has better multicore support"
"Chrome is better"

I see.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe that a person can make his choice by trying out each browser that he thinks is worth trying.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Seriously, it's like your completely and utterly ignoring my results.
> 
> "Firefox is faster"
> "Chrome is better"
> ...



I see you worship firefox, but why did you call chrome user religious nuts??

I don't care about your bias rants and test, different people different taste..what's wrong with that??
people are going to decide what works for them, and here you come with the name calling...

seriously dude, you're not a member of westboro are you??


----------



## Daidude (Nov 4, 2010)

IE9 is by far the best in my opinion and I have the newest google crome as well as the newest firefox installed on my laptop.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 4, 2010)

Right then, I'll download the latest nightly of Firefox and report back later. Satisfied?


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bias? I had results. I have proof that all those statements are true. Chrome is better at memory management. But when you weigh in everything, Firefox is better.
In actuality, IE9 is the fastest, best supported, and most HTML5 compliant browser available. However, there is (currently) no Adblock plugin available for IE9, so i wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How can you look at proof, have the ability to see this proof for yourself, and still be an idiot? it's not like you can say "your wrong", when you can see the proof for yourself.

Also, "different people different taste..what's wrong with that??" Have you forgotten what Post this is? Chrome vs Fox


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

lol..you're so hell bent on converting people to firefox that you are totally ignorant to what people are saying

different people different taste I know this can be hard for someone like you to understand. so lets just end it..


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont know, i dont like the userinterface of Chrome opposed to the FF one but then again ive ben using FF since day 1 so i guess its hard to kick old habit but im having issues finding stuff easily, its like its a browser and you cant edit shit >_<

i knzo you can but i havent found the button yet ;p


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> lol..you're so hell bent on converting people to firefox that you are *totally ignorant to what people are saying*
> 
> different people different taste


He's not trying to convert anyone. He's trying to get you to run a test and see for yourself.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> lol..you're so hell bent on converting people to firefox that you are totally ignorant to what people are saying
> 
> different people different taste


Nobody has said anything since i posted my results. Show me different results with the nightly builds. it wont happen. Firefox4 now uses GPU to render things on screen, in a ~MUCH~ faster way than chrome. Firefox also uses an external program to handle embeded objects such as flash or java, wich allows for real, True multicore support. Whats chrome got? Seriously. I want to know. And don't say less ram usage. Lol Firefox uses what it can, its a good scenario. it will shrink when it needs to. but when you have alot of free memory, shouldn't it be used?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though. Go ahead, brag about chrome, show me it being better than Firefox. dont just say its better. Show me.


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 4, 2010)

I used them both at the latest updates not some beta version.
What does it score on this test?
http://acid3.acidtests.org/
Chrome scores 100/100.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Daidude said:
			
		

> IE9 is by far the best in my opinion and I have the newest google crome as well as the newest firefox installed on my laptop.


Eh, Internet Explorer 9 also fails to read any XML documents I have. And it crashes way too often for my liking as of right now, and it takes a while to load up at first, though not as worse as Firefox's start-up. I'll probably get IE9 once it leaves beta and gets an official release, but I'll stick with Chrome for now.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> I used them both at the latest updates not some beta version.
> Fine, Purplesludge, you think betas are slower.
> 
> So you can use normal chrome, and use the beta firefox. See whats faster then
> ...


Yeah IE9 is HORRIDLY buggy, but when it does work, it works WELL. A sign of good things to come, i hope. Unfortunately, i cant live without Adblocker anymore, so even if its the best, i couldn't switch until adblocker is made for IE9 lol.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why does it bother you so much that some people prefer chrome over firefox??
does it hurt??


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try it when it is out of beta, what does it score on the test in my post? I edited it in right before you posted your response.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefox is the fastest browser out of all the ones I used, Netscape, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Google Chrome, Opera Web Browser. Also I get no pop ups on Firefox, though I did not get any on any browser except Netscape and Internet Explorer.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. No. Was just trying to open peoples eyes a bit. Chrome was faster, its true, and i know this. But it isnt anymore, and people should know that. Chrome is no longer the fastest browser. it was originaly built with lightweight speed in mind. And to me, that was a turnoff. I don't like a bulky browser, but lightweight stuff is a turnoff to me, it feels empty. Chrome, when originaly released, felt like it was missing things, as i was used to FFox and IE. it was faster, though. But now, FF4 when released, is going to be much faster than chrome, and nothing will have been sacrificed in order to achieve this.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> I'll try it when it is out of beta, what does it score on the test in my post? I edited it in right before you posted your response.


Firefox 4 beta Acid3: 97/100

Though this tells you nothing lol.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry for double-posting, i see no way to delete it though lol


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Chrome on my Windows PC and Chromium on my Linux laptop. I would use firefox if it didn't take 15 seconds to start up, but it definitely is a nice browser.

By the way, for those saying that they aren't using Chrome because Google owns it, use Chromium. It doesn't send any data to Google, and it is identical to Chrome.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> cocomonk22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firslty I do NOT have a gaming PC, I am doing this on a mid range LAPTOP.

With Chrome and GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D on in about:flags I have 1000 fish and 35fps
With Firefox 4 beta and 1000 fish I get 28fps

Speed reading
Chrome: 60fps (Chrome is disadvatgaed to having a bigger browser size due to more compact toolbars)
Firefox: 43fps

In what way is firefox better?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

I have yet to see definitive proof supporting the argument that I should switch to Chrome. Only a lot of whining, bias kids screaming "CHROME" or "FIREFOX".


----------



## Matthew (Nov 4, 2010)

To be honest there is not a huge difference, really depends on personal preferences and there is no reason you shouldn't have both.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

I am an avid FF4 fan, i will be honest.
However, i am honest when i give browser results.
Here are results for the Sputnik Test, using Todays Nightly FF, Nightly Chrome, and IE9 Beta:

FF4:
Total:5246
Succeeded:5062
Failed:184

Chrome7:
Total:5246
Succeeded:5110
Failed:	136


IE9:
Total: 5246 
Succeeded: 5157 
Failed: 89 

As you can see, Chrome barely beats firefox, wich is to be expected. However, like i said earlier, IE9 devastates every other browser, in every way. Speed, Rendering, Javascript compliance, IE9 always wins.

Sputnik is a javascript compliance test made and hosted by Google.

```
http://sputnik.googlelabs.com/
```

I only dont use IE9 for three reasons
1)They abandoned XP too soon
2)Buggy, waiting for official release
3)No Adblocker

When numbers 2 and 3 are fixed, i will likely consider switching.


Because of IE7 and IE8's suckiness, and the general term of Microsoft, an irrational hatred has grown for all things Internet Explorer. And so i suppose people may have a hard time accept IE9 wins Lol. But at this moment in time, it does. The problem is, Chrome and Firefox will eventualy catch up to, and surpase IE9. Microsoft only updates once every 3 years or so, while firefox/chrome update every 4 or 5 months. Due to this, it will eventualy surpass IE9. But at this moment in time, its somthing i can say that i havnt said in FOREVER

internet explorer WINZZZZZZZZZZ Lol.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 4, 2010)

Just tried the latest nightly of Firefox. Clicked on the icon, window takes ~4 seconds to appear. For Chrome, almost instantaneous,


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm these results. You can stop bashing Chrome now. 
I'm on a mid range PC, and I got similar results. Firefox being 10 frames slower than chrome when I reached 500 fish.

Tested with Firefox 4 beta 6 and latest Chrome dev version with GPU accelerated Canvas enabled.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 4, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If you like IE



Does liking the new IE9 interface(and I mean JUST the interface) count


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The IE9 interface reminds me a bit of chrome, maybe because there is no interface Lol.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Javier78 said:
			
		

> Tested with Firefox 4 beta 6 and latest Chrome dev version with GPU accelerated Canvas enabled.


Firefox 4.0b6? b8 is out >_> lol b6 is ancient. unfair


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Javier78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Chrome 7 is also quite old compared to Chrome 9.

Honestly, I don't really care. Just tried the latest nightly build, which did better than beta 6, but was still slower than Chrome. 
It's childish, but I find it amusing that you think of chrome fans as religious nuts.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Closest matching resolution i could get  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1000 fish, like you guys did.


			
				Javier78 said:
			
		

> It's childish, but I find it amusing that you think of chrome fans as religious nuts.


It's true! They worship the one true chrome


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

You can't do this in Chrome.






That's why it's not a viable browser for me.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Closest matching resolution i could get
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm. How old and how expensive is your pc?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 4, 2010)

Matthew said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When running a web browser, that shouldn't matter.

My PC is an old HP and I can run FireFox perfectly.


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! That's why I thought it was pointless. The average user couldn't care less about GPU accelerated graphics because really, how often does one utilize them in a web browser?


----------



## MaK11-12 (Nov 4, 2010)

512MB Ram: Firefox Fastest
1G Ram: Chrome faster

But i still use firefox because of its functuality. Its more mature than chrome, and it doesn't freeze when i click on a link.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrome > All.


----------



## default2k (Nov 4, 2010)

I spotted a typo in he title.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 4, 2010)

Javier78 said:
			
		

> Exactly! That's why I thought it was pointless. The average user couldn't care less about GPU accelerated graphics because really, how often does one utilize them in a web browser?


HTML5, the new standard, REALLY requires GPU Accelerated Graphics. GPU is good for flash ads, youtube, pages with alot of gifs, and HTML5 has alot of movement and smoothness to it that is almost impossible to view without acceleration.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My PC has an AMD64 3000+ clocked at 2Ghz.

But now browsing is possible again thanks to my Nvidia Geforce 8400 + firefox 4


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2010)

OK. NO BROWSER IS THE BEST.

Chrome= Speed
Firefox= Addons


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Javier78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. I'm quoting you because your avatar is amazing. 
Oh, and because what you say is the truth.


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2010)

Got an old Fujitsu Siemens running FF4 Beta (old as in 2004-2005 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I just quit Chrome, but I used to use FF3 (before 3.5-3.6, which was waaay too slow) a few years down the line. I'm very satisfied with FF4 so far, and haven't even been using it for an entire hour, yet.

ACEDIT: Some specs, if you deem that necessary:
3,6 Ghz. Intel Pentium IV
1 GB DDR2 RAM (1 GB physical RAM, 2 GB Virtual RAM)
ATI RADEON X850 (256 MB)


----------



## mameks (Nov 4, 2010)

IMHO, neither's better...I use Firefox 'cos it has all my bookmarks on...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 4, 2010)

Javier78 said:
			
		

> I use Chrome on my Windows PC and Chromium on my Linux laptop. I would use firefox if it didn't take 15 seconds to start up, but it definitely is a nice browser.
> 
> By the way, for those saying that they aren't using Chrome because Google owns it, use Chromium. It doesn't send any data to Google, and it is identical to Chrome.
> 
> ...



there will always be people who think their opinion only matters and no one else's, if the guy used my pc for just one day and saw how bad firefox lags on my pc he would uninstall the dam thing straight away, the lag is terrible why would i make this stuff up, if you don't believe me google it and you will see that i am not the only one with this problem (1gb of ram useage).


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> there will always be people who think their opinion only matters and no one else's, if the guy used my pc for just one day and saw how bad firefox lags on my pc he would uninstall the dam thing straight away, the lag is terrible why would i make this stuff up, if you don't believe me google it and you will see that i am not the only one with this problem (1gb of ram useage).


If your PC suck, guess you're stuck.

_Poetry by Urz._


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 4, 2010)

chromium is quite heavy - it may look like chrome but i found it quite completely diff = to me that is. 

i.e when playing some youtube video through chromium my Eee suffered a lot - no issues with chrome

= then again thw whole chrome- FF is more of an ISP issue with me 

they recommend using Firefox so firefox it is for me.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer Chrome over firefox, i dont know why but i see chrome faster than firefox, say no if you wish this is my opinion


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> thanks for that i will try it, how do you download it? there is no link.



Here you go.
Choose your operating system, then scroll down for the latest version.

Not sure how to get it to auto update though...


----------



## gumgod (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 Chrome.  It's faster and has Flash support built in.  I wouldn't uninstall Firefox, but I rarely ever open it these days.  Firefox is better for rendering RSS in the browser and the firebug extension in Firefox is awesome, but for most everyday browsing the speed of chrome wins.


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> chromium is quite heavy - it may look like chrome but i found it quite completely diff = to me that is.



Ah yes. My mistake. When it comes to HTML5, Chromium does not support AAC, MP3, or H.264, but Google Chrome does. Chromium also doesn't have an integrated flash player. Other than that, they are mostly the same.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 4, 2010)

Firefox. Why? Because Chrome is a spy.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh dude, if we prefer Chrome, don't whine. It's called personal preference.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 4, 2010)

google chrome is kind of laggy.
im sort of switching back and forth between firefox and chrome.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2010)

I use both regularly, but I prefer Firefox anyday over Chrome!


----------



## Bunie (Nov 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I use both regularly, but I prefer Firefox anyday over Chrome!


You do me proud, Mr Kittens.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 5, 2010)

Chrome. One because past experiences with Firefox has turned me away. Two because it's shiny. 
I may have to give Fire Fox another chance though.


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 5, 2010)

I've found that Google Chrome is best for my netbook and Firefox is best for my laptop.


----------



## blackacidevil (Nov 5, 2010)

I found that Google Chrome shows the rolls in my tummy more than firefox where i can hide them with a red shirt.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 5, 2010)

Meh. Everyone is all "Ooooh, chrome is fater" "FF eats RAM" and crap. LOL, seriously?

Personally, I think firefox is better. And I say this as a very, very patient guy. Speed isn't everything in browsing, coz sooner or later it'll all peak and then get upgraded anyway, coz that's how technology progresses. Speed now or speed later shouldn't be worth more than the functionality you get out of your browser. Oh, and also, patience is a virtue, it wouldn't hurt you to wait a few seconds.


Why I like FF better:
1. It does what I want it to do. When it fails, it's usually something on my end.
2. I dislike the whole "less is more" mentality. Seriously, there are a lot of things your browser should be doing as there is a lot of things out on the net, and i think chrome kind of oversimplifies itself.
3. Chrome doesn't seem to be very noob friendly. The home button itself is actually hidden unless you set it in the preferences. 


PS

I don't get people saying it takes FF 12 seconds to boot up. It never does that to me, even after I've just started up my slightly low- to mid-level PC.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Meh. Everyone is all "Ooooh, chrome is fater" "FF eats RAM" and crap. LOL, seriously?
> PS
> 
> I don't get people saying it takes FF 12 seconds to boot up. It never does that to me, even after I've just started up my slightly low- to mid-level PC.


I think it's do to with Firefox itself, I've heard a re install fixes the load time but I never got around to trying(Mine can  range from 5 secs to 30 secs, my comp is pretty fast, another reason it could just be FF itself) because I started with Chrome and changed my mind from FF.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

A lot of people are arguing about speed tests where the differences in real-world scenarios would be imperceptible to humans, or bottlenecked by some other aspect (such as downstream rate).


----------



## Frogman (Nov 5, 2010)

Well in speed during a download Google Chrome has worked quicker when using both the exact same two computers running alternate browsers.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> A lot of people are arguing about speed tests where the differences in real-world scenarios would be imperceptible to humans, or bottlenecked by some other aspect (such as downstream rate).


They even compare split-second differences which is so not obvious in everyday use of web browsers...


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm using Firefox, and with GBAtemp as my homepage, it loads really fast, I have problems with Google Chrome, mainly because alot of the websites I go to, it always has some kind of error, and I have to try again, where as Firefox either lets me try again and it actually works, or it goes straight to the site for me. I'm also quite used to FireFox, so I'm fine with it for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 5, 2010)

Javier78 said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Finally, some sanity over here.


----------



## The Ey Man (Nov 5, 2010)

I use the Chrome.
Firefox is just way too customizable for my needs, I just want it simple and cool. Chrome leaves a big screen open, with tabs together with the window and the down part gone.
Chrome has some simple extensions that I only need, like the typical AdBlock.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 5, 2010)

I use both.
Soya.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 5, 2010)

The Ey Man said:
			
		

> I use the Chrome.
> Firefox is just way too customizable for my needs, I just want it simple and cool. Chrome leaves a big screen open, with tabs together with the window and the down part gone.
> Chrome has some simple extensions that I only need, like the typical AdBlock.


True. I don't need a gazillion apps for everyday use. Plus there's a lot of space especially when you go in Full-Screen mode. That said, there is no best browser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's just your own preference that won't matter to everyone else in the world


----------



## Matthew (Nov 5, 2010)

All I need is Adblock, Shaved Beiber, WOT and Currency Converter


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 6, 2010)

I USE GOOGLE CHROME WHERE INSTALLED AND MOZILLA FIREFOX IF GOOGLE CHROME ISNT INSTALLED AND INSTALL GOOGLE CHROME IF NONE OF THE BROWSER'S ARE ON THE COMPUTER! GO MEAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/t263588-google-chrome-vs-firefox

Here's a poll.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I use Chrome because Firefox takes up too much space on the top... other than that they're kind of the same for me.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 6, 2010)

Who likes my sig. sorry for going off topic.

Ultimate Flash Sonic
Cubefield

More games to come


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 6, 2010)

maxlwin536 said:
			
		

> Who likes my sig. sorry for going off topic.
> 
> Ultimate Flash Sonic
> Cubefield
> ...


I don't know if it's just me, but the Cubefield on the right in your sig doesn't kill me when I crash into the blocks.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 6, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's just me, but the Cubefield on the right in your sig doesn't kill me when I crash into the blocks.



Its a hacked version and anyway maxlwin536, this isnt the place for flash games.


----------



## Ace (Nov 6, 2010)

davidsl_128 said:
			
		

> Well I use Chrome because Firefox takes up too much space on the top... other than that they're kind of the same for me.



:/ ...
Simple solution for keeping FF clean (3.6)
1: Get this damn skin
2: Restart FF
3: Hit F11
4: Right-click Toolbar
5: Uncheck "Hide Toolbars"
6: ??????
7: PROFIT!


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 6, 2010)

I like both..

But, I use Chrome cause it's nice and simple!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 7, 2010)

Who's winning? i removed the firefox on my pc and installed chrome and opera...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am using both of them!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 8, 2010)

I use Firefox and my girlfriend uses Chrome. And we never make the beast with two backs. Go fig.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 8, 2010)

One thing Chrome can't do is linking to Google Bookmark. 

If Chrome can synch with Google Bookmark I'll ditch Firefox right away (Firefox has GMark).


----------



## Javier78 (Nov 8, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> One thing Chrome can't do is linking to Google Bookmark.
> 
> If Chrome can synch with Google Bookmark I'll ditch Firefox right away (Firefox has GMark).



Chrome syncs bookmarks, extensions, themes, and browser preferences. It's all tied to your Google account.

Unless you are talking about something completely different?


----------



## magicuser (Nov 8, 2010)

chrome cant login into ako accounts, i dont know the exact reason but ako refuses connection.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 8, 2010)

Javier78 said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about Google Bookmark, online bookmark. I tried it before, it doesn't synch.


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm using Firefox for more then 4 years now and I'm very happy with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't know about Google Chrome because I used it only once, but didn't like it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Firefox for it's add-on feature and because it supports many skins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. (for the below browser users)
Don't know if Chrome, Opera, IE..... has the above features because I didn't use them for very long, so don't "attack" me saying it isn't true!


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 8, 2010)

Before I begin, keep in mind these are the observations I've made on my laptop that has a 4-year-old dual core, only 2 GB of RAM, and a crap Intel Chipset for graphics.

Firefox has a much faster processing speed. Pages load so much faster. Now this may be partially due to Chrome not having the same level of blocking power in its Ad Block Plus. Also, in my Chrome, I can't do a damn thing on a page until it's 100% loaded, nor in another tab. Not so with Firefox.

However! Flash games pretty much don't work at all in FF, and streaming videos have a poor framerate in Firefox unless I kick the quality down to 360p or less, and even then still has trouble. Chrome can handle about 480p. External players (Media Player Classic to be specific) can go to 720p. Haven't tested 1080p.

So basically, I use both because I need both, but usually I only use Chrome for anime and the occasional game.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 8, 2010)

ok, so i just read this entire piece of crap of a thread, basically people like firefox because it is more customizable, and others like chrome because it is streamlined and simple

i personally use chrome, because it's more streamlined, takes up less room, works great & fast, and is just plain simple
yes i saw about that theme and removing the toolbars, but that doesn't move tabs up to the top bar(can't remember the name)

and then there was the biased ranting and benchmarks which no one cares about, people just care about the real-world performance in today's internet

also, that weird customization of firefox that Urza had was pretty sexy


----------



## Daku93 (Nov 9, 2010)

I use ChromePlus. A Version of Chrome that does not send all you do to google.

I use that because it feels faster than my firefox.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 11, 2010)

Firefox is better for me


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 11, 2010)

Firefox is the best browser for me so far :/


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 11, 2010)

I like firefox better but I'm posting right now using chrome.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Nov 11, 2010)

Firefox is slow for me, Chrome is better i think, but i like Opera more.


----------



## xakota (Nov 11, 2010)

I use firefox because I need firetorrent(I refuse to download bittorrent), and chrome doesn't have it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 11, 2010)

...and IE is just standing in the corner...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 11, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ...and IE is just standing in the corner...


IE is only useful for downloading FireFox or Google Chrome.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Nov 11, 2010)

I made a bit of a write-up on this one website I'm somewhat involved with. It includes a comparison of Google Chrome and Firefox from my perspective, as well as Opera.

There's some other useful stuff as well. The whole website is about SEO, and it's got a few tutorials about how to set up a permanent income. It's pretty complex, but I suppose the reward is something similar to "modding/hacking" life. But anywayz, I wrote that a while ago and thought you all might find it interesting.

Should I make a thread about it...? Who knows.


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> I made a bit of a write-up on this one website I'm somewhat involved with. It includes a comparison of Google Chrome and Firefox from my perspective, as well as Opera.
> 
> There's some other useful stuff as well. The whole website is about SEO, and it's got a few tutorials about how to set up a permanent income. It's pretty complex, but I suppose the reward is something similar to "modding/hacking" life. But anywayz, I wrote that a while ago and thought you all might find it interesting.
> 
> Should I make a thread about it...? Who knows.


link pl0x?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

sorry for the bump but i just need to say this!

i thought google chrome was the best for me but after i installed and used firefox 4 beta 7 because of boredom....

and now i can't find any reason to start my google chrome anymore.. i miss you google chrome! but i love firefox 4 beta 7 more!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> sorry for the bump but i just need to say this!
> 
> i thought google chrome was the best for me but after i installed and used firefox 4 beta 7 because of boredom....
> 
> and now i can't find any reason to start my google chrome anymore.. i miss you google chrome! but i love firefox 4 beta 7 more!



Props for Firefox to pull that off, nice job!


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Nov 26, 2010)

Former Firefox user, now Chrome. I think I overloaded my old Firefox browser with way too many add-ons, and as a result, it takes about 3 minutes to load and open. So I tried Chrome, it opens in seconds, and it's pretty fast. I think it's a lot simpler, without all the add-ons and such, so Chrome is my favorite browser. Both are great.


----------



## 2002120141 (Nov 26, 2010)

Chrome for surfing. Firefox for pira... I mean downloading some stuff...


----------



## craplame (Nov 26, 2010)

I use Firefox and my sister likes Google Chrome. I guess because she can make her facebook look different...


----------



## Advi (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm using Firefox right now, but I'm dying for Opera 11 to come out.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 27, 2010)

I dunno...I think both internet browsers are great. I use Google Chrome mostly for surfing the web and media, while I use Firefox for downloading things. Whenever I download things on Google Chrome, it's stuck with a low download speed.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2010)

Firefox wins, hands down.


----------

